# Hottest anime characters



## Sylox (Jul 10, 2015)

Who are the hottest anime characters in existence for you?

Ken Kaneki
Rin Okumura
Kirito
Inuyasha
Natsu
Naruto
Soma Yukihira
Luffy
Sakura
Hinata


----------



## Astrium (Jul 10, 2015)

Edward Elric.
Hideyoshi Kinoshita.
Kirito.
Winry Rockbell.
Lingreed.
Asuna.
Sebastian Michaelis.
Grey Fullbuster.
Natsu Dragneel.
Zelos Wilder.
Sheena Fujibayashi.

There are probably more but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh bby. >:3c


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 10, 2015)

The only anime character I find hot is Rider/Iskander/Alexander the Great, from _Fate/Zero_.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 10, 2015)

Yoko Littner (I HATE to admit it)
Stephanie Dola (Even if her anime is garbage) <3 <3 <3


----------



## Distorted (Jul 10, 2015)

Kurama (Yu Yu Hakusho)
Piccolo (Dragon Ball Z)
Roy Mustang (Full Metal Alchemist)
Spike (Cowboy Bebop)
Nico Robin (One Piece)
Scarlet (Space Dandy)

That's what I know off the top of my head anyway.


----------



## Zerig (Jul 10, 2015)

Wolfrun is 10/10 would fug.

a shame the show he's from is generic "magic little girls" garbage.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 10, 2015)

BEELZEMON AND STINGMON.

Thread over. No one gets hotter than them.

Oh, you mean like... people?

Tuxedo Mask is pretty special, then there's Steven Stone... oh and Riley/Sir Aaron.... -drools-.. oh and N! How could I forget N! All the adult Pokemon trainers basically.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2015)

>ctrl F "Blair"
>ctrl F "Mutio"
>no results
Shame on you FAF.
Shame on you.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 10, 2015)

Guts (Berserk)
Caska (Berkserk)
All of the Joestars (Jojo's Bizarre Adventure)
Motoko Kusanagi (Ghost in the Shell)
Batou (Ghost in the Shell)
Kou Uraki (Gundam 0083)
Sanosuke (Rurouni Kenshin)
Kittan Bachika (Gurren Lagann)
Gendo Ikari (Shin Seiki Evangelion)
Koga (Inuyasha)
Shinobu Sensui (Yu Yu Hakusho)
Isamu Alva Dyson (Macross Plus)
Gene Starwind (Outlaw Star)

I could go on forever...I'll stop now.


----------



## foussiremix (Jul 10, 2015)

Twilight(towa)(cure scarlet)
Iris Heart
Wolfrun
Minako(sailer venus)
Nami


----------



## Sylox (Jul 10, 2015)

Maka Albarn...ohh my god


----------



## Ratical (Jul 10, 2015)

Sherlock Hound's pretty hot. He's 2nd place to a certain Disney detective rodent, but still darn cute.
Baron from The Cat Returns.
Shiron from Legendz.

Restricting this to anime's tougher than I thought. There's lots of great furry VG characters, though. No to mention Western animation.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 10, 2015)

Darius, Heinkel, Roa, Sig (FMA)
Komamura (Bleach)
Rider (Fate/Zero)
Gintarou, Otomatsu (Gingitsune)
Grizzly, Shirokuma, Joukin Panda (Shirokuma Cafe)
Ussu (Gon) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




these are on top of my mind atm. im sure there are more. lol


----------



## Ratical (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh, and half the cast of Beast Saga. 

- Serow/Cero
- Foxcorn and Zebrax
- Goldar

Just look up some vids on it. It's furries/scalies/avians all over the place.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 11, 2015)

Not a fan of anime furry characters at all, personally. That's why I stick to listing girls.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 15, 2015)

Major Alex Louis Armstrong is a perfect man â™ª


----------



## Rassah (Jul 15, 2015)

I would totally do Inuyasha...


----------



## L01270906 (Jul 15, 2015)

How sad. So far everyone has not mentioned the hottest and wisest wolf goddess that ever was. HOLO!!!!!!

[video]https://33.media.tumblr.com/44c72141113f16bffce391c548df50ef/tumblr_n2mztuZYmJ1svv7pgo1_500.gif[/video]


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 16, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh bby. >:3c



Clearly wants the D.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 16, 2015)

Seras Victoria (Hellsing)
Light Yagami (Death Note)
Mikasa (Attack on Titan) 
Sir Integra Fairbrook Wingates Hellsing (Hellsing)
Yoko Littner (Gurren Lagann)
Erza Scarlet (Fairy Tale)


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 16, 2015)

Shuichi Shindou - Gravitation
Uta - Tokyo Ghoul
JÅ«zÅ Suzuya - Tokyo Ghoul
Ringo - Princess JellyFish
Mikoto Yutaka - Princess Princess


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2015)

Ouka -_ .hack//Legend of the Twilight
_Pink - _Dragon Pink_
Holo - _Spice and Wolf
_Tommy Fujioka - _Hyper Police
_Juri - _Yu Yu Hakusho_


----------



## Sylox (Jul 16, 2015)

Black Star
Soul
Death the Kid

Black Star is FINE!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 16, 2015)

Artillery Spam said:


> Clearly wants the D.



Her eyes say yes. 
Her lips say yes.
Her body says yes!

Take me, take me now lover boy before it's to late! *mounts* XD


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 16, 2015)

*finds this thread*







Man, I used to have a number of characters in my mind-list years ago. Let's see who still grabs my attention...
*

Nico Robin (One Piece):* 




Of all her momnents, its her first appearance that made my eyes open. And that was with her _4Kids_ "Southern Belle" voice.
*
Unohana Retsu (Bleach):*




I recently started watching _Bleach_ again. There's something about her... 

*Tia Harribel and her FracciÃ³n Sun-Sun, Apacci and Mila Rose (Bleach):*





If I had to choose one, it would be Harribel. But I wouldn't complain if I ended up with either Mila Rose, Apacci or even Sung-Sun.

*Kotetsu Isane (Bleach):*




A tall, rather shy drink of water.

_*Azuki Shinatsu (Maken-ki!):*_




Gotta love her spunk.
*
Minori Rokujou (Maken-ki!):*





Everyone prefers the sexy nurse of the series, and I can't blame 'em. But I somehow gravitate towards this one instead. While good-looking in her standard attire she's a bombshell in casual and swim-wear.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 16, 2015)

100% pure sex.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 16, 2015)

Howl


----------



## Sylox (Jul 17, 2015)

Hikaru, Karou, Kyoya and Tamaki (Ouran High School Host Club)

OMG these four...yes lawd!


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jul 17, 2015)

If you fancy a dangerous relationship then Ryoko Hakubi, or her mother if you're a masochist.​


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 21, 2015)

Seras Victoria (Hellsing)
Nico Robin (One Piece)
Hinata (Naruto)
Meryl (The one from Trigun and the one from Rune Soldier)
Straight but I gotta say though, Alucard is one sexy beast


----------

